# My goat ate Rubber Band!!!!!!!



## taylorm17 (Jan 10, 2014)

My 3 1/2 month old buck ate one of those rubber band bracelets while he was in my house getting over hypothermia. My brother was supposed to be watching him and then I saw him chewing something. I pulled about 6 out and they were all in tiny pieces. I hope that he chewed them enough to go through his system without causing any problems. He has been acting normal so far and that was last night. He has eaten hay and grain and drank normally. Just wanted to see what everyone thought about it. My mom went to the vets, but our vet wasn't there, she was on an emergency call.


----------



## HeatherL (Jan 14, 2014)

How is your goat?  I would think those little bands could pass through pretty easily.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 14, 2014)

thank you for replying. It has been 4 or 5 days and he has been pooping and peeing normally. I thought he would be okay, but just wanted some ideas if he wasn't. He is also eating and stuff.


----------

